# Wool Saddle Pads- help?



## Lenhart (Oct 23, 2011)

I have been using a fleece saddle pad the past few weeks on my (recently 4 year old) Quarter horse mare, but on a few hot days we've had, she has been sweating A LOT heavier than she had been with our thick New Zealand wool- type saddle pad (not sure what its called, its not just a blanket though)during the very hot summer days. To say the least the saddle pad is a little worn out., which is why we got this new fleece pad... I am not liking it at all so far. After doing some research wool is a thousand times better than fleece, but I can't seem to find a pad like the one we had before, most look like this one;  http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=309ae6dc-6628-496c-9995-938944951272?ccd=iop001  which I am considering purchasing, but then you have the problem with synthetics, etc, so I was wondering if anyone had any advice? I don't want to spend over $100 that will wear in a year. Does this look like a good buy or just some cheap one? Worth trying? Looking everywhere can't find a nice one, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 23, 2011)

Personally what I've found to work best is a wool indian blanket.  Not too thick and being wool it helps keep them cool.


----------



## goodhors (Oct 23, 2011)

Not sure what you mean by "fleece pad" in talking about the synthetic.  

The synthetics do not absorb sweat, which wool does.  So horse may sweat 
the same, but it runs out from under the synthetic and appears more than 
when you use the wool pad.

The pads with long fur, like fake sheepskin,  are what I call "fleece".  They  
do give a nice cushion, a bit of air space on skin, and usually protect the horse's 
back fairly well.  By keeping the entire back wet, horse doesn't get sore 
spots like happens if wool is not under a saddle that fits WELL.  The non-wet
spots under a pad or blanket, are pressure sores, can cause hair to grow 
in white.  Long hair, fake fleece pads are harder to find now, not fashionable.

In talking about your wool pad getting "worn out", exactly what parts are 
worn out?  I have seen wool pads in use for years, they seldom are worn
enough to need replacing in a year.  Wool pads do need attention to being
kept clean, so all caked on dirt is removed before using it again.  That caked 
dirt will cause sores on a horse.  You can't throw wool pads into the 
washer and dryer to clean them.  Synthetics can go thru the washer often, 
so any dirt, old sweat, gets removed to save a horse's back from soring.


----------



## Lenhart (Oct 24, 2011)

It is, a for sure, synthetic type of fleece. The pad its self is very thick. I rode her today lightly, and noticed its REALLY rubbing her sides where the saddle sits. The old saddle pad was a wool type thread, i tried cleaning it but it's still packed with sweat and dirt, matted up, I really need a new saddle pad. I just wanted to get some suggestions. I think I should get a wool/felt saddle pad by Diamond Wool or Weaver.. anything is probably going to be better than this pad at this point.


----------



## goodhors (Oct 25, 2011)

Is it a synthetic felt?  I have seen some of those which are overly thick and can't shape or give 
because they are so deep and stiff.  I bought one for my dog, which is at least an inch thick.  Dog likes
it for a bed!

You may want to try brushing your old wool pad with a horse brush, firm bristles, see if it 
helps remove that dry, caked on stuff.  This is the exact reason I LOVE the synthetic long hair 
pads, so I can wash them.


----------



## crazyland (Oct 26, 2011)

I just bought a wool pad for $5 at a local equine consignment shop yesterday. See if you have any around and what they carry.


----------

